
Angular 1.5 released - seanwilson
http://angularjs.blogspot.com/2016/02/angular-150-ennoblement-facilitation.html
======
k__
I didn't follow this whole Angular thing.

I heard about some maintainer friction.

v1 and v2 split up and even some maintainers doing their own thing now.

Can some one explain what happened?

